# Where to put the snow ?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate calls like this.

Lady calls, says....

"Neighbor has been snow blowing my driveway, and front walk for forever. He moved away, and now I'm left clearing myself. Can you come by and look ? "

So I do.

Driveway / layout sucks. Right up against the neighbors property. No real place to store pushed snow in a heavy season. Light season, yeah, stick it in the far right corner. What happens when a heavy year comes along. I don't even want to think about doing this job, never mind pricing it.

So, snow blower the whole thing ? Not my kind of fun. Told her it would be very expensive.Highball, and let someone else do it, I guess. Off my route a bit, but she did offer to "not worry about me till everyone else is done".

Yeah right..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Even a trunk monkey would windrow it to the side the fence is on and stack some at the enterance .
Then if there is a lot of acclimation, you charge them to have it hauled away.

Or buy the proper equipment.

Like a tractor with a blower.

Stay calm
And
Charge accordingly 
But your a pineapple, so, there Ya go


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I would do exactly like sno said unless you are allowed to push it out to the road and add it to the city berm. We're not allowed to do it here.


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like a driveway that needs a lot of back blading. Then pushing all that onto the grass in front.
You could ask her what the other guy did.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If you think it will be a problem, Go with your gut feeling. You probably won't get it anyways. Neighbor was probably doing it for little or nothing. She probably called everybody in the City. If you think it will be a PITA it normally will. Second guessing can be trouble.

Mother nature did not whisper in my ear but wouldn't count on a lite winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And driveways like this are the reason I love a tractor\blower setup. Limited room to stack snow is no longer an issue for me. 

And it's a great selling point.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I too would pass it by too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> I too would pass it by too


Exactly the reason I would be all over it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Exactly the reason I would be all over it.


in metro west boston every year i would run out of places to put the snow. That drive would take me 3 times the time as my other drives.. so i would have to charge 3 times as much. If your not charging 3 times as much then your not making your full potential


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> in metro west boston every year i would run out of places to put the snow. That drive would take me 3 times the time as my other drives.. so i would have to charge 3 times as much. If your not charging 3 times as much then your not making your full potential


Not with a tractor\blower combo.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

People don't understand the meaning of proper equipment, A doctor and his wife just opened a new craft beer brewery. Not a huge lot but not graded with proper material. Muck holes all over. I tried to explain to them it would be rough on the trucks and would need a skid or a small loader with rubber edge.

It's not even crusher looks like bank run. I told her the lot needs some serious repair. Needless to say I think I confused them by the looks on there face. I don't want my trucks getting beat up. Then the salt thing was mentioned. How you going to salt bank run? That would muck so bad somebody might get stuck and create a mess. The wife is a former plumber and understood me a little better.

This is a former dairy farm and is wide open sorta in the boonies. Also on the other side there's a loading dock area right where the snow would need to be pushed is a raised leach field and would have to relocate the snow.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> People don't understand the meaning of proper equipment, A doctor and his wife just opened a new craft beer brewery. Not a huge lot but not graded with proper material. Muck holes all over. I tried to explain to them it would be rough on the trucks and would need a skid or a small loader with rubber edge.
> 
> It's not even crusher looks like bank run. I told her the lot needs some serious repair. Needless to say I think I confused them by the looks on there face. I don't want my trucks getting beat up. Then the salt thing was mentioned. How you going to salt bank run? That would muck so bad somebody might get stuck and create a mess. The wife is a former plumber and understood me a little better.
> 
> This is a former dairy farm and is wide open sorta in the boonies. Also on the other side there's a loading dock area right where the snow would need to be pushed is a raised leach field and would have to relocate the snow.


Nope they just think you can push the snow anywhere and everything will be magically ok. You explain the situation professionally and they hear is "well the kid down the street said he would do it for half and that it will be ok to drive equipment over the drain field so we're going to go with what he said"


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not with a tractor\blower combo.


I agree... IM not spending $60K + for a tractor/blower that will get me 5 or 6


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not with a tractor\blower combo.


I agree... But IM not spending $60K + for a tractor/blower that will get me 5 or 6 more drives. I have all the drives I want about 100


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

theplowmeister said:


> I agree... But IM not spending $60K + for a tractor/blower that will get me 5 or 6 more drives. I have all the drives I want about 100


But you spent how much on your set up just so you could fill a niche market?
A tractor with a blower can do what you do, and by the looks of it even more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> But you spent how much on your set up just so you could fill a niche market?
> A tractor with a blower can do what you do, and by the looks of it even more.


Winner, winner..........do you like chicken dinners?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> I agree... But IM not spending $60K + for a tractor/blower that will get me 5 or 6 more drives. I have all the drives I want about 100


That's fine, all I'm saying is I'll take every drive you can't do, because a blower virtually eliminates all issues of where to pile\stack snow.........and it's faster than your Jeep. It's faster than my truck with a 16' Ebling.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This account would be pretty easy with my Blizzard and Daniels plow. Back in and pull from the garage far enough out to be able to push forward to the street and then windrow onto the grass median. 5 min maybe...wouldn't even matter if it was heavier snow. That median is huge for storing snow. Like was said, if that's not allowed then it's much harder.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer said:


> Even a trunk monkey would windrow it to the side the fence is on and stack some at the enterance .
> Then if there is a lot of acclimation, you charge them to have it hauled away.


Thares plenty o'room for snow, that would go for $45.00 a push 2-6" ootwest.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Remember, this is Jersey. One A$$ hat cop See's you putting snow in the street he's gonna fine you. Wait, I do roads. Keep your snow off my streets.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Remember, this is Jersey. One A$$ hat cop See's you putting snow in the street he's gonna fine you. Wait, I do roads. Keep your snow off my streets.


They don't have to catch you here, They will find out who's job it is, If they know you they send you a warning. If they don't know you they send you a fine or have the cops bring to your house. I don't do it anymore.

I pushed some snow in a empty abandoned home and the neighbor called the city thought his basement would flood from piles. I won't do that again either. :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I miss my tractor blower, :hammerhead: I got sick of shear pins. It was beautiful for drives. Just did not like uneven city sidewalk.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> But you spent how much on your set up just so you could fill a niche market?
> A tractor with a blower can do what you do, and by the looks of it even more.


For $60k I can set up 4 rigs. Ive seen tractors work on youtube, not in person and I dont see them being that much more productive than my jeeps. ON YOUTUBE maybe in real life, on the drives that I work maybe they will be. I aint spending $60K to find out.

As far as a niche market. Its not niche, its just not your market. is being set up to plow wally world a niche market?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> I dont see them being that much more productive than my jeeps.


My dad started with Jeeps in '62. Worked his way through a multitude of different style pickups. ALL had backplows.

I can assure you, at this point in time, there is no more efficient way of clearing a driveway of an inch or 12 inches (in the same amount of time as an inch) than a tractor\blower setup.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My dad started with Jeeps in '62. Worked his way through a multitude of different style pickups. ALL had backplows.
> 
> I can assure you, at this point in time, there is no more efficient way of clearing a driveway of an inch or 12 inches (in the same amount of time as an inch) than a tractor\blower setup.


You are more than welcome to come out to Boston to show me. As of yet I have not seen one operate doing driveways.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If we are talking a inverted blower it will definitely smoke any pickup even with a pull behind. Even with a front mount blower by the time you drag snow back and pile still should smoke the truck. If you could push straight in this could be something different.

I'm going by the drive dog attached.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> You are more than welcome to come out to Boston to show me. As of yet I have not seen one operate doing driveways.


Been to Bahston once......it was cool.....once.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

So, I call the Owner back.

She's not interested in my "spiel".

Explained to her that I'm a "snow plowing" contractor, and that her driveway isn't conducive to this. I'll be dammed if I'm going out and buying a tractor blower for NJ snow storms, as we're lucky to get any snow most of the years.

So, she didn't want to hear anything I had to say, as "Her neighbor came over at the end of the storms, no matter how big they were, and cleared her driveway with a snow blower, and was not ever dealing with any carting away issues..... and he did it for free".

So she thanked me for stopping by and basically hung up on me.

WHEW !.... Dodged a bullet, I would say.


Thanks Everyone. Most appreciated for the ideas (great ones at that)


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> So, I call the Owner back.
> 
> She's not interested in my "spiel".
> 
> ...


There you go, Your first thoughts on it were correct. No you can't invest in a blower. Somebody will just plow it and when they run out of room she will be in trouble. Or she will find somebody willing to blow it with a walk behind. Somebody with a tractor blower is going to want more than she is willing to pay. Which appears to be nothing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ah ok,
was this just a exercise?
so, she was never going to hire you.
You just need to show up with a snowblower and do it for free,
out of kindness now that you know she would except free help.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> So, I call the Owner back.
> 
> She's not interested in my "spiel".
> 
> ...


Mabey she was going to pay you with milk and cookies, or some other way?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That free stuff is for the birds, I won't even do my close neighbors anymore. I take care of my family. And that means my own kids only. Those days are gone insurance and cost of equipment are high now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Mabey she was going to pay you with milk and cookies, or some other way?


LOL What other way? This could change the whole situation.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

FredG said:


> That free stuff is for the birds, I won't even do my close neighbors anymore. I take care of my family. And that means my own kids only. Those days are gone insurance and cost of equipment are high now.


I have two driveways I do for free, one of which is mine.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 3 mine is 1, wifes house 2, next door neighbor (when its cold or rain/snow he lets me use his garage to fix my stuff) 3


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> There you go, Your first thoughts on it were correct. No you can't invest in a blower. Somebody will just plow it and when they run out of room she will be in trouble. Or she will find somebody willing to blow it with a walk behind. Somebody with a tractor blower is going to want more than she is willing to pay. Which appears to be nothing.


We really don't have tractor blowers here. That's more of a regional thing. Are snow storms on an annual basis is quite mild compared to elsewhere up north. But I do agree that first impressions are usually right.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> LOL What other way? This could change the whole situation.


That's the last freakin thing I need. Some middle-aged woman teacher offering me something other than milk and cookies. Like I really want to stay after school

Not,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If ya want, I will get you a book with pictures, step by step instructions.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LoL, Whats wrong with middle age Women? I know a few knock your eye balls out of your head.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> LoL, Whats wrong with middle age Women? .


I have one already.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Now now, let's keep on track here. And if the wives ever see talk about replacing them, well, don't to go there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure would be cool to be able to "test drive" a new one from time to time, eh ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sure would be cool to be able to "test drive" a new one from time to time, eh ?


 Would you, could you, should you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Would you, could you, should you?


A guy can read the menu when he's on a diet, no?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Would you, could you, should you?


Would I, no. Could I, yes (maby). Should I, wife grew up on a farm, sure she's a better shot than I am.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Would I, no. Could I, yes (maby). Should I, wife grew up on a farm, sure she's a better shot than I am.


Of course you could. Unless you look like my Uncle Frank in your avatar. It's fun to come close but never had the chops to actually do it. Besides that any middle aged women that would be interested in me would have to held up pretty good as my Wife has.


----------

